# Ogólne > Badania >  Kiepskie wyniki morfologii krwi, bardzo proszę o pomoc w ich interpretacji

## aguskaa1

Witam,

otóż kilka dni temu zrobiłam morfologię z powodu ciągłego złego samopoczucia…
Czy ktoś mógłby je przeanalizować? Bardzo się martwię  :Frown: 

oto moje wyniki:
Leukocyty: 6,3  [3.8-10]
Erytrocyty: 4,8  [3.7-5.1]
Hemoglobina: 14,4  [12-16]
Hematokryt 43  [37-47]
MCV 90  [80-99]
MCH 30  [27-35]
MCHC 33,4  [32-37]
Płytki krwi  283  [140-440]
RDW-CV   14,1  % [11,6-14,8]
PDW 16,6  fl
MPV 6,8 fl
PCT 0,2 %

Neutrofile 1,55 tys./ul   [2,50 -7]
Limfocyty  4,44 tys./ul  [1 -3,50]
Monocyty  0,24 tys./ul  [0.20 -1.0]
Eozynofile 0,06 tys./ul  [0,10 - 0,50]
Bazofile  0,0 tys./ul  [0-0,1]

Neutrofile % 24,5   [40-70]
Limfocyty % 70,3  [20-45]
Monocyty % 3,7  [2-10]
Eozynofile % 1,0  [1.0-5.0]
Bazofile    % 0,5  [0-2]

OB mm/h 7  [2-15]

----------


## gamewial

Zbyt dużo limfocytów. Konieczna konsultacja u hematologa w celu potwierdzenia lub wykluczenia białaczki.

----------


## aguskaa1

> Zbyt dużo limfocytów. Konieczna konsultacja u hematologa w celu potwierdzenia lub wykluczenia białaczki.


Dziękuję za odpowiedź.

Tak myślałam, że może być podejrzenie białaczki ;(
Oprócz tego, jaka jest teoretycznie możliwa choroba?

3 miesiące temu robiłam morfolofię i badania wyszły idealne, żadnych odchyleń. 
Czy możliwe, że w krwi przez ten okres tak szybko się wszystko zmieniło?

Pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------

